# Food Word Scramble



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

This one is pretty simple.  You put a scrambled food word(s) and the next person unscrambles it and puts their own scrambled food word(s) next.

Simple example: gegs

Your response:  eggs

Then your scrambled word(s)

Let's play...  I'll begin with:

ripem ibr


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 29, 2008)

Prime Rib




   NEXT SCRAMBLE:

         gsaeaus


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

sausage

next scramble:
ilaoriv


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

Ravioli


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

Next Up:

*rdchoiica*


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

Radicchio

Next:  meyrac rmnspaea gssierdn


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 29, 2008)

creamy parmesan dressing.




next.

ptheisgat dna tlemablsa


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 29, 2008)

Luvs2Cook said:


> creamy parmesan dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spaghetti and meatballs

hkniccce aslamra


----------



## sattie (Dec 29, 2008)

chicken marsala

aplajeon


----------



## homecook (Dec 29, 2008)

jalapeno

Next:
efeb grfoanfst


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

beef stroganoff

brenu hwasdinc


----------



## Myop (Dec 29, 2008)

beef stroganoff

katse artetar


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

jalapeno


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

steak tartar


----------



## Myop (Dec 29, 2008)

a new one had been posted before you answered, look one up


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

eyosstr


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> eyosstr


 

oysters



nedataep


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

oysters

No one did this one so I will write it again:
brenu hwasdinc


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

I give up.


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL Laurie....don't give up!!!

Reuben Sandwich


nedataep


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

oops thats not right.....

Ruben Sandwich


nedataep


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the arm twist, Dee.  lOL!!!

But I have NO clue what yours is!!!!!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

neither do I but im going to think and think....


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

Tapenade


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

aaiilpt


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

Does that mean I win?? lol



Tapenade


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks liek i got it just in time.

Next up:

aaiilpt


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

oh you got it!! lol

Tilapia



moslna


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2008)

Salmon



aviiadl osonni


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh, I should have got tampenade, as I make it all the time.

Vidalia Onions

Okay, here goes

palme pyrsu


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2008)

maple syrup

hbcuttotcesr dgpnuid


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

butterscotch pudding

sruict sfuitr


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

somethign fruits

hmmm......


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

I feel like an idiot

citrus fruit.

give me a  sec to do one.


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the hint, GhettoRacingKid!

Citrus Fruits

redif nereg steoomst


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

cdgkeou


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

Oops!  I mispelled my garbled words.

redif nereg steoomat


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

I have an unfair "advantage" GRK, I am researching ulcer friendly foods and have a list of does and don'ts in front of me.  I just keep looking at the list and scrambling the first thing I see!  LOL!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

fried green tomatoes


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 29, 2008)

Neeney said:


> Thanks for the hint, GhettoRacingKid!
> 
> Citrus Fruits
> 
> redif nereg steoomst


 

fried green tomatos

my other one still stands



> cdgkeou


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

geoduck!

okay
pmtaure


----------



## middie (Dec 29, 2008)

Tempura

 limk akehs


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 29, 2008)

milk shake

vcdoaoa usdlaliaeuq


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

Avacado (Daquiri???...no)  This one is tough...Laurie to my rescue please!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

Avacado Quesadilla

pipewdh pitnpgo

I got your back!


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

whipped topping

(PHEW!  that took some effort)

uodelb eadkb ttpooa


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 29, 2008)

double baked potato!

Hey, I am getting them!

neoyh cagril kchcnie gwnsi


----------



## Neeney (Dec 29, 2008)

honey garlic chicken wings (YUMMO!!!!)

tho ltaaini rraanidegii


----------



## middie (Dec 30, 2008)

All I can get is Hot Italian something. A little help please ?
Anyone ?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

I have only gotten that far as well, Middie.  I think it is maybe an italian sausage or something like that.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

stuck here too


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

tho ltaaini rraanidegii

Hot Italian Giardiniera 

that was a hard one.

will post next one in a second


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

aeubchsttr


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 30, 2008)

bruschetta



   rveil dna noosin


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

liver and onions


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

Aeoocchlt  phci ieoosck


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay, GRK, that's an obvious on for you LOL!!!

CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES!

omoshrmu whco enim


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

mushroom chow mein

asuyrbls takes


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

waiting.....


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> waiting.....



done...


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 30, 2008)

salisbury steak??


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

Lefty7887 said:


> mushroom chow mein
> 
> asuyrbls takes


 
salsbury steak

looks like lefty left off the I.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay, GRK or L2C, one of you going to post another?  I was answering the last one but got side tracked by DH.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> salsbury steak
> 
> looks like lefty left off the I.



oops.  my bad.  caryy on, L2C has the turn


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

L2C your up.  you got it first.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 30, 2008)

ok, thanks, sorry for the delay



  icufntietc  dfroela


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

My Favourite!

Fettuccine Alfredo

eseyhc nuta sscareaol


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 30, 2008)

cheesy tuna casserole



  shedam  tsoptoea


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

mashed potatoes

rnhcef resif nda rvyag


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

french fries and gravy

febe gtrsofanfo


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

beef stroganoff


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

eilcdpk  aoomtts


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

pickled tomatoes


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

yup


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 30, 2008)

good job lefty, that one stumped me!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

sanis lzdeag amnols


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

Luvs2Cook said:


> good job lefty, that one stumped me!



Thanks, I just wrote out one in advanced so when I get the next one right I will have something ready and now I can't figure it out, go figure.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 30, 2008)

tough one.....something glazed LOL
I'm stumped


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 30, 2008)

the "D" is missing. I can't figure out the first word


----------



## Myop (Dec 30, 2008)

something glazed salmon?


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 30, 2008)

Me too


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 30, 2008)

I think Myop is right on the salmon, but I still can't figure out the first word,
it must be a Name brand???


----------



## Myop (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

not a brand name, I can give a hint if you guys like


----------



## Myop (Dec 30, 2008)

Please!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

Myop said:


> Please!



Its on the menu of a national chain restaurant.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 30, 2008)

I give up.


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 30, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok lefty, we give up, that means you get to go again..... good one though, we're all stumped!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

The letters are wrong, but I googled this and it is an item.

anise glazed salmon

Did I get it lefty?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> The letters are wrong, but I googled this and it is an item.
> 
> anise glazed salmon
> 
> Did I get it lefty?



So close I will give it to LPB, it is Asian Glazed Salmon which I got from Ruby Tuesday's menu.  LPB you are up.  Sorry guys, I just realized it was also another typo.  Please forgive me.  I am sooooooooooooo sorry.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

Assuming I am right,

ridercu ofcewluairl


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

Once again I am so sorry guys.


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry for what?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 30, 2008)

JustMeToo said:


> Sorry for what?



I think I missed typed what I thought was asian, but looking back it does not have 2 s so I apologizing for messing up.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey, lefty, it is a game, cheer up!  I have misspelled too.

Okay, any guesses on mine?


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't be sorry Lefty....Ok, I will look at yours again LP.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 30, 2008)

CURRIED CAULIFLOWER


LeSacpupae


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

thats a rough one LuckyTrim


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 30, 2008)

hint;  great when served eith pork chops, or as a dessert..........


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 30, 2008)

Ice cream!!! lol j/k


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

The capitals threw me, but the clue cinched it!

applesauce!

rmeec rbeleu


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 30, 2008)

creme brulee

ebkda kaasla


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2008)

Baked Alaska

hcsriafw foteufee


----------



## Mama (Dec 30, 2008)

crawfish etouffee!

wrbtayrser kostherca

Trying to scramble it up is harder than unscrambling it!


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 30, 2008)

Strawberry shortcake

hnoutsad sdlani regsdsin


----------



## Mama (Dec 30, 2008)

Thousand Island dressing

mdceear chsnpia


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 30, 2008)

thousand islad dressing!!


mcaaler cpnorpo


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 30, 2008)

dang.. too slow.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2008)

Creamed Spinach

mcaaler cpnorpo


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 30, 2008)

Caramel  popcorn


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

Okeedokee JustMeToo, where is the next one?


----------



## deelady (Dec 30, 2008)

ok I'll go....

gibn riehsrce


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

Bing Cherries!!!!!

ltnome thcooleca ekca


----------



## deelady (Dec 30, 2008)

great job!!


molten chocolate cake

memadea


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 30, 2008)

Almost had me there!

edaemame

abckl efrots ewbnrio frtlei


----------



## homecook (Dec 31, 2008)

black forest brownie trifle


weshca necihkc daals


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

caramel popcorn


nabwshohsr


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

I got hc's Cashew Chicken Salad, but Lt's is killing me.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

how in the heck did I make the out-of-synch post ??
I'm usually so careful................
just ignore my post lefty and move on..........we'll save this'n for my next turn, if you like.......


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, 

hipmrs cmipas


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

shrimp scampi

ttberusnaeb


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

brunettes ??
Good one, Uncle Bob !
never would have gotten it, but 'cept we just offered this appetizer Xmas eve.....

Wait ! incorrect ! didn't use the a/b- back to the drawing board......

butterbeans ??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

butterbeans???? Yes


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

okay then....... back to 

nabwshohsr


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

LT, you sure I can't buy a vowel on this one?


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

How about a "Begins with"....... H

.....and I like mine with onions, and mostly (but not always) with breakfast


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

Hashbrowns


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

essiaballiuob


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

bouillabaisse?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

yes


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

rnfrertukaf


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

Frankfurter


ekpnpcrlumei


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

pumpernickle ?? or is it pumpernickel ?


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

U GO GAL (GUY) !! (I think it's "el")


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, I think thats correct, not sure which spelling it is? LOL

next..............



              KROP DAN KUAETSRAUR


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

pork and sauerkraut

brb


----------



## Cookman (Dec 31, 2008)

I know this game, it's can be very funny!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

otblalerp uhomsorsm


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

portabello mushroom



           tesew tsoopeat


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

Luvs2Cook said:


> portabello mushroom
> 
> 
> 
> tesew tsoopeat



sweet potatoes?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

aoncb oaoetmt etceutl


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

BLT!!  

Okay, I will do it right.

bacon tomato lettuce

odefaso dwrcohe


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

seafood chowder

CUTEFIITN OADLERF


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> BLT!!
> 
> Okay, I will do it right.
> 
> ...




Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice job LPB, that was a toughie,
now I'm working on yours.... I'm slow @ this LOL


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

fettucini alfredo

ilaasbek


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

Keilbasa


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Keilbasa



winner


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

ewcouracseesrthesr esuca


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

worcesteshire sauce ???? spelling is definitely wrong on my part..LOL


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

I actually had the answer up for about 30 seconds!  

Luvs you have it, and in this case I won't worry about spelling - you were so close!

Worcestershire sauce

You are up next!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

Luvs2Cook said:


> worcesteshire sauce ???? spelling is definitely wrong on my part..LOL



you beat me while I was googling the spelling.  and I lost my interweb connection for a few minutes.


----------



## Myop (Dec 31, 2008)

your turn Lovs2cook


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, lefty, why don't you give it a go since you had it as well and Luvs2 seems to be elsewhere!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, lefty, why don't you give it a go since you had it as well and Luvs2 seems to be elsewhere!



This game isn't very addicting is it?  

Give me a minute to come up with something.


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 31, 2008)

Mlai   aben   posu


----------



## Myop (Dec 31, 2008)

lima bean soup?


----------



## homecook (Dec 31, 2008)

lima bean soup


cuberabe orkp


----------



## homecook (Dec 31, 2008)

you beat me Myop.....go ahead


----------



## Myop (Dec 31, 2008)

utnebrutt hssqau


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

Myop said:


> utnebrutt hssqau



butternut squash

ucmleoaag


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, I have one of these on the counter waiting to be soup!

butternut squash

give me a second


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 31, 2008)

You got it lefty - go ahead.  I don't have one ready anyway


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> You got it lefty - go ahead.  I don't have one ready anyway



I just added it^^^ I'm going to get my next one ready right now LOL...


----------



## homecook (Dec 31, 2008)

guacamole


cuberab korp


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

barbaque pork

ufloafb igsnw


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

Buffalo Wings


MADCEER DCPEHIP EBEF


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

luckytrim said:


> Buffalo Wings
> 
> 
> MADCEER DCPEHIP EBEF



Creamed chipped beef?

ytrseso aionsc

Tough one, please ask if you need a clue.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

oysters casino


arlecnom pugdsilmn


----------



## jessicacarr (Dec 31, 2008)

cornmeal dumplings..........

hfscido sfelitl


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

__________________

codfish fillets



               BELTOSR  ITLAS


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

Luvs2Cook said:


> __________________
> 
> codfish fillets
> 
> ...



lobster tails?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

wceit aedkb ettpoaos


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, lobsters tails was correct.

 Twice baked potatoes. (Yummy)



              EMIRP IBR


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 31, 2008)

Luvs2Cook said:


> Yes, lobsters tails was correct.
> 
> Twice baked potatoes. (Yummy)
> 
> ...



prime rib

radeb udngipd


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

bread pudding


                     OOSH YFL EIP


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 31, 2008)

Shoe Fly Pie


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes mam, your turn


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 31, 2008)

Can I go?....


nonicamn isarne drabe


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

Of course! If the last person is  MIA for long period of time by all means, take their turn. 
Now...... 

I need to think on  this one....

nonicamn isarne drabe


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

cinnamon raisin bread


ckiledp gsip etef


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

Darn you are good Luckytrim!!!Your turn


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 31, 2008)

PIckled pigs feet




                   WOBRNIA TTROU


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

rainbow trout 

TY ! I love scrabble- everyone hates to play with me, LOL

slboitomr


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, i'm not very good, but i'll definetly play!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 31, 2008)

stromboli?


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

correct !
(love your siggy!)


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 31, 2008)

Wahoo!
(Thanks!)

kebafrsta heciqu


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 31, 2008)

Breakfast Quiche

lantiai nsogesnia


----------



## JustMeToo (Dec 31, 2008)

I am getting better. ...I got the first word.  LOL


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 1, 2009)

lantiai nsogesnia

I'm working on this one!!! LOL


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

Italian Seasonings????


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 1, 2009)

JustMeToo said:


> Italian Seasonings????



nice, that one has been killing me.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 1, 2009)

Good Job JMT.... your turn


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

I got it!!!

HCECIKN RILEV


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 1, 2009)

chicken liver ?


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

Chicken Liver


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

you got it L2C

I have to bow out anyway as I am crazy busy in the kitchen today


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 1, 2009)

ok, have fun, catch you tomorrow.....



 next up..............



         KICCENH  TOP IPE


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 1, 2009)

Luvs2Cook said:


> ok, have fun, catch you tomorrow.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chicken pot pie?


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 1, 2009)

yeppir! your turn Lefty


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 1, 2009)

ictitosb


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 1, 2009)

biscotti

CLATOKIC STLAMSBELA 
luv u guys !


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

biscuits


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 1, 2009)

no "U" ...............


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

oops


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 1, 2009)

your turn lucky


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

Come one Lucky....I want to guess another one...make it easy now.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, don't be taxing our brains.... ! LOL


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 1, 2009)

Clatokic stlamsbela


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 1, 2009)

another hard one, somebody help !


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 1, 2009)

Luvs2Cook said:


> another hard one, somebody help !



I'm sorry I am having a tough time with this one too.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

I thnk it might be something we never ate.  LOL


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 1, 2009)

I usually start trying with the second or last word and all I could get that resembled a word was strambella I have no idea, but maybe that will help one of you.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

No, that doesn't help me Lefty


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, I am back from my phyllo pastry marathon!

Clatokic stlamsbela

I know the second word is meatballs....


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

cocktail meatballs!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

gtpengal  rnimagipaa


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

Eggplant Parmigiana


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

very good JMT  your turn


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

Da^n

Ok.  EKNYAE TOP SAOTR


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

Yankee pot roast

You seem a little surprised or confused over my last one.


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 1, 2009)

You are right LP.  Your turn.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

nyheo lagcri nckenih swgin


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 1, 2009)

honey garlic chicken wings


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 1, 2009)

I can slow you guys down.................But i sure CAN'T STOP YA !!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry to take so long!

rdumah lmoasien rlfuo


----------



## appletart (Jan 1, 2009)

durham semolina   flour



fupf ecram


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 1, 2009)

puff cream ?? 

mraagh rkarcec


----------



## deelady (Jan 1, 2009)

graham cracker



durnog efeb


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 1, 2009)

ground beef

khceinc dna gpdsluimn


----------



## appletart (Jan 1, 2009)

chicken and dumplings


trfui boblecr


----------



## deelady (Jan 1, 2009)

chicken and dumplings



laetma ipe


----------



## deelady (Jan 1, 2009)

oh you beat me!! 

fruit cobbler

laetma ipe


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 2, 2009)

hey, how did I get passed over? I solved the "honey garlic chicken wings" scramble. Did I misread the rules?


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey snack pack85-
you didn't give us a scrambled word..............

lacrig shamde sootapte


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

lacrig shamde sootapte
 garlic mashed potatoes



          ISWSS  SEHECE


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

swiss cheese

dobeil nestupa


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

Is it boiled  peanuts ????


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

...............sure is !


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

I never had boiled peanuts? 


ok,next....



         DIREF  VILER DAN  SONOIN


----------



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

Fried Liver And Onions

Give me a sec to think of a new scramble


----------



## Neeney (Jan 2, 2009)

Next:

llaahhc


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

llaahhc - challah

henckic reelfonint




> I never had boiled peanuts?


 

they kept the confederate army alive for years
http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/BoiledPeanutsHistory.htm


----------



## deelady (Jan 2, 2009)

chicken florentine


pelpa ucesa


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

apple sauce

serotiseri ikhncec


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 2, 2009)

rotisserie chicken

seeaeecckh


----------



## deelady (Jan 2, 2009)

cheesecake


lebryrube lfwsefa


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

blueberry waffles

ulakah ikoesoc


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

ulakah ikoesoc
__________________

I'm stumped


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

work on the second word-
first word begins with K


----------



## deelady (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I have the first word...its the second one I'm not getting!!!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

Kahlua cookies


                     LCBAK  SETORF  EKAC


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## deelady (Jan 2, 2009)

Black Forrest Cake


msibtaa irec


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

basmati rice

rgssengpain


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

msibtaa irec
__________________

I got the 2nd word, still working on the 1st word


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

look above your post, Luvs2cook


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

good job LT


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not quick enough! LOL


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

i must confess, i googled types of rice................


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 2, 2009)

whats the next word.....


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

rgssengpain


(It's my favorite kind of cookie)


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

Sponge Anise


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

Those Stella Dora Thingys.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

nope--- TWO g's for instance


----------



## JustMeToo (Jan 2, 2009)

Do I get 1/2 credit?


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

rgssengpain


(It's my favorite kind of cookie)

first letter - G


----------



## appletart (Jan 2, 2009)

gingersnap

enapeto


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

Hooray !!

GingersnapS- but that's close enough !


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 2, 2009)

POTEEN

hgitterlnsci


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 2, 2009)

luckytrim said:


> POTEEN
> 
> hgitterlnsci


 
Chitterlings?


there's an A missing in your answer.... so we still don't have the answer to the previous scramble.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ohkay, well in case anyone is waiting for me to post a new scramble (not sure I understand the rules yet, sorry) here's one to hopefully get us going again:

ellffaa


----------



## bandonjan (Jan 3, 2009)

falafel

Next:

cajima


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 3, 2009)

Jicama

Next:

kpro aeltma


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 3, 2009)

Pork Tamale





> there's an A missing in your answer


 

OOPS !
I'll get that one back in the game.............

Appletart says...

enapeto


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 4, 2009)

luckytrim said:


> Pork Tamale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Is this the next word???


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 4, 2009)

yes-- scroll up and you'll see where my offering for this one was wrong, so I'm putting it back in play.
...........and I don't have a clue as to what it can be...........


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 4, 2009)

enapeto

I'm w/ you, this is a stumper......


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

Even new apple peels easier than oranges.

calypso


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 4, 2009)

HUH ?


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 4, 2009)

I think thats the wrong game, is _calypso_ the next word?  I still haven't figured out _ enapeto_


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 4, 2009)

Appletart, where are you....we surrender !


----------



## appletart (Jan 4, 2009)

panetone


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL you guys are sooo funny!


ok lets get this going again....


ibskicuq


----------



## appletart (Jan 4, 2009)

bisquick

chimawn


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 4, 2009)

_I thought that's what it was, because I received some in my Christmas stocking but it's spelled panettone. _

_that's all I wanted to say._


----------



## appletart (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi vanilla bean I guess it can be spelled a couple of different ways! panetone (in the Betty Crocker Cook Book, I've always used) and 
*Panettone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Panetone- FOOD RESOURCE - OREGON STATE UNIVERSITY


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry, I just see I confused game threads above. Caregiver stress strikes again.


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

appletart said:


> bisquick
> 
> chimawn


 

Is this a fruit??.....some sort of hint.....please??


----------



## appletart (Jan 4, 2009)

hi deelady: ok, it comes in a can, but it is yummy!!!


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

HAHA!!! Manwich!!

I don't know why it took me so long with that...I love manwich!

phiasns lrataliot


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 4, 2009)

spanish tortilla?

chfre nnooi upso


----------



## deelady (Jan 4, 2009)

yep you got it!

French Onion soup?? If so you forgot the n in french


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump, whats the next scrabble?


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

Since VB is MIA, to be fair...
the Next person up start a new word.....


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 5, 2009)

Rosltbe
thsaiegtp
ganasla
aabnan ltsip


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

I got the last three words, but have no idea on the first two.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

I got the last three, and not the first.


----------



## deelady (Jan 5, 2009)

Is this just one food item.....?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

deelady said:


> is this just one food item.....?



4


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 5, 2009)

No. These are 4 food items


----------



## deelady (Jan 5, 2009)

well why don't we just put our answers together.....I have banana split


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had lasagna and banana split...


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok friends! 

 They are:

lobster
spaghetti
lasagna
banana split


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh good greif, a Mainer couln't get Lobster. Doh!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

onosgdrc


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

onosgdrc

I'm stumped....again!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hint, its eaten off a stick.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

corn dogs

peprpeckaj eeechs


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

pepperjack cheese?


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

Lefty7887 said:


> pepperjack cheese?


yep..what's your scamble?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

tfedfus oaosetmt


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

stuffed tomatoes?

lscpladeo ttpoosea


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

scalloped potatoes

heysec aaeonplj rbac ipd


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

cheesy jalapeno crab dip

blodue esehce greubr


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 5, 2009)

double cheese burger


DRIFE MASCL


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

fried clams

oaotmt rsetathub


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 5, 2009)

tomato bruschetta?

hcnkcie ndcroo ubel


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

chicken cordon blue

hliic ederv


----------



## appletart (Jan 5, 2009)

chili verde

takesih


----------



## deelady (Jan 5, 2009)

shitake?

lgeolsk lrecea


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

kellogs cereal

ytrseso okflerleecr


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Jan 6, 2009)

oysters rockefeller


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Jan 6, 2009)

almsc nosica


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 6, 2009)

clams casino



                 CAONVHY  EPTAS


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 6, 2009)

anchovy pitas

lgelsko trdfsoe klsfae


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

kellogs frosted flakes

obyowc hmcagsanhiic


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 6, 2009)

I have no clue on this one


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

Both words start with a C (mexican recipe)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 6, 2009)

obyowc hmcagsanhiic

cowboy chimichangas ????


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

Luvs2Cook said:


> obyowc hmcagsanhiic
> 
> cowboy chimichangas ????



yes, good job.  I won't make the next one too difficult.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 6, 2009)

clam chowder

 MACL  DEWROHC


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, Oh, Oh I know this one.  L2C, you gave the answer with your scramble.    I'm laughing with you, not at you.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 6, 2009)

Clam Chowder

gsaprausa


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 6, 2009)

ooops! sorry loves i didn't notice that you already got it


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 6, 2009)

asparagus


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 6, 2009)

asparagus


*YBRLEREUB DCRUATS*


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 6, 2009)

right  you have a scrambled food word to put in?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

blueberry custard?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

pnchais rtaattif


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 6, 2009)

spinach something....somebody help me!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

Luvs2Cook said:


> spinach something....somebody help me!



spinach frittata, you are close enough, your turn L2C.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 6, 2009)

c'mon lefty- you gotta make us work harder than that--
you gave us that word too quickly


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

anyone.....???

ok I'll go!


nisaa lminpudsg


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm a loser! I got the first word: asian but have no clue to the 2nd word.


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

don't feel bad....sometimes I get them no problem then others I've got nothin! And those are usually the easiest ones!!

let me no when you guys give up!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

asian dumpling?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 6, 2009)

asgeaus rvyag


----------



## deelady (Jan 6, 2009)

sausage gravy



uslacne ceiplk


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 7, 2009)

Clausen (?) Pickle

DBSRI SENT UPSO


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

DBSRI SENT UPSO

birds nest soup ???  Is this a real recipe/ food???



          ROTARC  KAEC


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 7, 2009)

Chinese Food Recipes - Free Chinese Recipe for Bird's Nest Soup with Mushrooms

CARROT CAKE

eljlo riftu aldas


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

jello fruit salad

(yuck on the birds nest soup) LOL


  zdealg rotsrac


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 7, 2009)

GLAZED CARROTS

(I AGREE !)

osfadeo feutfeo


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 7, 2009)

osfadeo feutfeo

somebody help!


----------



## deelady (Jan 7, 2009)

???


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 7, 2009)

THINK cAJUN !!


----------



## deelady (Jan 7, 2009)

I know the second word....I just cant figure out what kind  it is....


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 7, 2009)

seafood etouffee!  
kpro pshco (and) plaep cesua


----------



## deelady (Jan 7, 2009)

ooooh my goodness!!! I was thinking of every kind of seafood but I never thought of the WORD seafood!!! lol


----------



## deelady (Jan 7, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> seafood etouffee!
> kpro pshco (and) plaep cesua


 

childhood favorite!!
Pork chops and apple sauce!


olnme ibsal idramena


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

lemon basil marinade

ecaph aelmb


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

It looks like cheap meal except for the b


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

I got peach, but the second word escapes me.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

.............the second word is this dessert, but it's also a type of toast..........


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it peach melba?


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

Hooray !


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

wrayrtbser mruesep


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

strawberry supreme ? Yum !!
if so................

AEBDK TDUFSFE ERD PNASERP


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

yup!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

baked stuffed red snapper


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

close.......
baked stuffed red PNASERP


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

pɯ1usbıdn ɔıǝǝsuɥ


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

you gotta finish the last one first, lefty..........


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

luckytrim said:


> you gotta finish the last one first, lefty..........



I fixed it, I think its right


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

baked stuffed red snapper


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

oh, i didn't see your modification......
and what the heck is that ??
it's got a 1 in the first word and a...4 in the second word ??


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

hnseeic upigsnlmd

I uesd the upside down thingy, but I guess it didn't like it


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmmmm something dumplings...........


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, dumplings is correct. The first word starts with a C.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm the idiot boy.... CHINESE !

AIARTLLOG KWSSRSEE 

gotta run an errand--TTFN


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

chinese dumplings


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

Luckytrim, Rule number 1... Never call yourself an idiot.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 8, 2009)

bumping this down----

AIARTLLOG KWSSRSEE


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 8, 2009)

well so far i've got alligator out of the first word


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 9, 2009)

go to the grill !!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 9, 2009)

AIARTLLOG KWSSRSEE

 Well, I give up on this one too! LOL


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 9, 2009)

alligator skewers?


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 9, 2009)

sounds right Lefty, good  job!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 9, 2009)

asmcialb ieargnv


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2009)

balsamic vinegar


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2009)

onimna sabr


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay, maybe this is too Canadian.  It is a delicious chocolate and custard treat named for a city here on the west coast.

Oops, just realized I forgot an "a".  Sorry.

aonimna sabr


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 10, 2009)

UREKA !!

Nanaimo Bar !!

aanabn rsitfrte


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

banana fritters


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 10, 2009)

next ..............


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

rulbyrbee knpascea


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 10, 2009)

Blueberry pancakes--

elalinudo sugesea


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

How about a slight hint. PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 10, 2009)

a cajun pork product......................


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 10, 2009)

andouille sausage

sifh -n- pshci


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, an easy one!

Fish 'n chips!

ieplpapne dnpsduiweo keac


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 11, 2009)

Pineapple upside-down cake

odattes ekpnpcrlumei


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 11, 2009)

toasted pumpernickel

esprotruohe ketas


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2009)

porterhouse steak

mrcae fpusf


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

cream puffs


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

lnvalai nhdsia losrl


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2009)

vanilla danish rolls?


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2009)

moeln pdnuo keca


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

lemon pound cake


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

znpreo rncrbyaer atagrmira


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry... The (P) in the first word should be an (F)


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 12, 2009)

frozen cranbery margarita

ablyaaamj


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 12, 2009)

jambalya


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 12, 2009)

jambalaya


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 12, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> jambalaya



correct


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 12, 2009)

Yo Lefty, your turn


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 12, 2009)

Or is it LS's turn?


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 12, 2009)

ncphasi kahteirco pdi


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 12, 2009)

spinach artichoke dip

hclteaooc rwienob rnhcuc


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 12, 2009)

chocolate brownie crunch


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 12, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> chocolate brownie crunch



Very good LS, your up.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 12, 2009)

natpue trbteu weonbir eokscio


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 12, 2009)

peanut butter brownie cookies

dmlmaarae


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 13, 2009)

dmlmaarae

Marmalade



    UBECRBEA  ECCKIHN


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 13, 2009)

Barbecue Chicken


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 13, 2009)

eycshe trefneinol cibstui pcsu


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 13, 2009)

No clue


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 13, 2009)

cheesy florentine biscuit cups

aaeornbh elierflh hliic


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 13, 2009)

(?) bean hellfire chili ?

aorh--  hoarbean ?


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 13, 2009)

sounds right....


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 13, 2009)

tRysrbarwe sktheaorc


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 16, 2009)

i'm getting strawberry , but can't seem to get the second word


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 16, 2009)

..........with whipped cream


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 17, 2009)

strawberry shortcake

daber dpgnidu


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 17, 2009)

Bread Pudding


ehigtgew moltee


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 17, 2009)

eggwhite omelet

ledibor hfis


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 17, 2009)

broiled fish

gduurshoo  teatsrr


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

sourdough -------?


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 17, 2009)

sourdough starter

fhcner nnooi idp


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

french onion dip


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

muyym ntroems skociose


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 17, 2009)

yummy monster cookies

oognalb


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

Bologna

hucizicn saglnaa


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 17, 2009)

zucchini lasagna

ffdtuse ssmmhooru


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

Stuffed Mushrooms

cnboa pwrdae phmsir nda palssclao


----------



## deelady (Jan 17, 2009)

bacon wraped shrimp and ......?


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 17, 2009)

OOPS! My fault.............there's only supposed to be one (a) in the last word.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 18, 2009)

bacon wrapped shrimp and scallops

dtamese sspraauag


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

Steamed Asparagus

tstisoto iclih eeshec kbea


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 18, 2009)

tostito chili cheese bake

blumgerri dresap


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

---------? Spread


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 18, 2009)

yup !

my dad would eat a pound of this on crackers, and his breath would S*T*I*N*K
for the rest of the day


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

I have absolutely no clue as to what kind of spread it could be.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 18, 2009)

...it's a certain (stinky) cheese


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

it's probably a cheese that i've never heard of.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 18, 2009)

limburger spread

npuaet rtbtue (and) yljle wsshicenda


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 19, 2009)

peanut butter and jelly sandwichs

raymec hcenkic atasp


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 19, 2009)

creamy chicken pasta



lgnsea no rchkbsaeo


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm thinking, hmmmm.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 27, 2009)

It's a seafood-based appetizer...........


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

i wish i could figure it out


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 28, 2009)

okay- It's just not comin' to ya......... 
Angels on Horesback

Give us another, lifesaver


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

mnicanon lulp arpta edbar


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 28, 2009)

thank you luckytrim.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 29, 2009)

Cinnamon Pull Apart Bread

manlso leftsli


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 29, 2009)

salmon fillets

mrieoloh ooseatmt


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 29, 2009)

hmmmm-- "Something" tomatoes


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 29, 2009)

got it !
"Heirloom" tomatoes


oclhtaoec udsnot


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 29, 2009)

chocolate donuts

lmmlhsraawo ffflu


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

marshmallow fluff


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 29, 2009)

elnjeinu teosapat thwi cldsei asttsoem


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 30, 2009)

Julienne potatoes with sliced tomatoes

LACTOKIC STLAMBELAS


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 1, 2009)

--------? Steamballs


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 4, 2009)

luckytrim, this is really bugging me. can i have a slight hint?

--------? Steamballs


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 13, 2009)

cocktail meatballs (an extra S in there)

an easy one

ewni and eseech


----------



## Seajaye (Mar 15, 2009)

wine and cheese

atpegngl mareansp


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 15, 2009)

eggplant parmesan

ifg nnwteos


----------



## Seajaye (Mar 15, 2009)

Fig Newtons

 srreihce uleijeb


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 16, 2009)

cherries jubilee

spaat la oonrf


----------



## Seajaye (Mar 16, 2009)

pasta al forno

robslte eqbusi


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 18, 2009)

lobster bisque

swratryreb seheeceack


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 18, 2009)

Strawberry Cheesecake


keicchn sdaliahnec


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 18, 2009)

chicken enchiladas

dllpue okrp dnsahciw


----------



## Seajaye (Mar 18, 2009)

pulled pork sandwiches

rmngea  celahoct akec


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 24, 2009)

german chocolate cake

nterbateputu nda kicslpe no yre


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 25, 2009)

peanutbutter and pickles on rye

baaieksl nda ecbaabg


----------

